# Lock Jack



## mdaalmeijer (May 25, 2006)

Hello,

Who has got experiance with the lock jack? Pros and cons especially in regard to working with a pully to pushup your prussic instead. For i am looking to find a singelhanded way to get the slack behind me.
thanx
maarten


----------



## Bermie (May 25, 2006)

I've tried a lockjack, not for long as I prefer the blakes hitch. I just like the 'feel' of a friction hitch, and the fact I tied it. Maybe I didn't try it long enough, but I wasn't too keen on it.
I use a micro pulley sometimes to one hand my line, if the bark on the tree is rough or sticky it can be a bit difficult to pull the rope one handed, it will work fine with the reduced friction of a cambium saver's rings. You've got to be careful coming down with a lockjack, you can slack it off too quickly and come zinging down! 
Check out how expensive they are, for what I can get a split tail, micro pulley and a bit of string, I'd only have a down payment on a lock jack, do you do enough tree work to warrant the expense? 
Another alternative is a distel hitch/karabiner/pulley combination as your self tending friction hitch.


----------



## mdaalmeijer (May 25, 2006)

Bermie,

Thanks you for your reply.
Yes those things are too expensive no matter how much tree work you do!

However, sigelhanded slacking out could lead me to much more fluent climbing. Can you describe me in some more detail what you experiences are?
For example:
-How was the (very) fine tuning, just those small cm's to get to the perfect distance with quite some tension on the line?

-Could you make a jump to a higher branch and getting rid of the slack just by a thug on the line?

-Was it use able to ascend on your line by foot-lock?

-Can you detach the thing form your line or is that a pain in the ...?

And yes a agree fully with you it is good to have the feel of a hitch and working that way is simpel, smooth and light. and that is what i like..

suggestions??
maarten


----------



## Bermie (May 27, 2006)

Ok, here goes with some answers, I hope they help!

Very fine tuning:
As long as the pulley is positioned snugly up under your friction hitch, you can tug it and wiggle your hips to get those small adjustments. The friction of your rope around your tie in point can hinder fine adjustments if the rope is not sliding easily. I have been up trees with rough bark and trying to one hand the slack, because the friction around the tie in point is quite a lot, I could not pull the slack one handed (mind you I don't weigh much)

Jumping to higher branch:
Again, as long as the friction is not too much, yes you can pull in the slack one handed.

Foot Lock:
Yes you can foot lock with the pulley, you may not get as much distance on each pull as you are not actually pushing your friction hitch up as far as it can go. Be prepared for a bit of slack as you reposition your feet.

Detaching:
I use a bit of small line, a tiny accessory clip and a CMI pulley, It can be a bit twiddly to detach, bit maybe that's just due to my system! when decending I find I have to let the pulley down a bit to allow me to slack off the friction hitch to come down. It's a bit trial and error, and I'm still experimenting some.


----------



## mdaalmeijer (May 28, 2006)

Thanks man


----------



## maxburton (Jun 4, 2006)

I love my lockjack. It's great for making quick climbs and working in excurrent trees. For decurrent trees, not so great. If you want slack in your line, you can't have it. But I think it's boss.


----------



## boo (Jun 4, 2006)

you can attach a micro pulley to your climbing line with a carabiner from your D-ring for a faster connect/disconnect.


----------

